# Vellus products



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

If any of you use the Vellus products, where do you get it? I used to be able to get it from a local dog show vendor that I saw often at shows when we lived in the midwest, but since I've been on the east coast, I've had a harder time finding it.

My little Saucy smells so good with the Plum Silky, but she'll need 'big girl' baths soon when she hits the show ring. 8)

Thanks in advance!!

Farah

www.WyndwardHavanese.com


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The only place I've seen Vellus is at dog shows too. I'll keep my eye open for it online. Have you tried going to Google and searching? Amazon.com may pull up some various vendors for you too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

try this
http://www.vellus.com/distributors_US.htm


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

I'll try Amazon, and I've seen the Vellus site before. If you order directly from them their shipping is high. I was spoiled by getting it at shows and not paying shipping. The Cherrybrook store is only 15 minutes from here, and they don't carry it. 8( I should go in and tell them they should carry it!

Thanks for the suggestions!!

Farah


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I have only gotten it online, the shipping is expensive, but as long as you dont tell DH....


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

I was able to find a distributor in PA (a show pap breeder) and even ordering $100+ worth of stuff, the shipping was only $9.00. Thats pretty good!

Saucy won't be as excited as I will be when the box comes. 8)

Thanks again!

Farah


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so which one is the plum silky? wow so much less than the IOD!!! you guys like this line?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh cool! Sounds like you found a good deal on it, Farah.


----------

